# Kobo Touch/Glo battery



## DaveBurnett

I have a Kobo Touch that I acquired 2nd hand.

Having done a little testing, I find I need a replacement battery for it.

I have taken it apart and found that it uses a PSE H384355 which is a Lithium Ion(cobalt) Pouch with two wires. It is 3.7v 1000mAh 
size 3.8mm high 42.5mm wide and 54.5mm long. It could accomodate a smaller or perhaps a mm larger physical size in each dimension.

I have done a lot of searching and found nowhere on the web that sells them or even something close (apart from the Chinese maker who will supply a minimum 1000 pieces)

Kobo support will not help - I've tried.

Does anyone know where I might get one?? or even 10 since I suspect there will be a few eager buyers.


----------

